# king pigeon vs. white feral



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips for how to determine whether a white pigeon is a King or not? I know Kings are typically larger in size, but are there any other markers?

There's a white pigeon who comes to my window. He's either a King or just a large male white feral. He's very large compared to the squeakers, but I'm not sure how he'd compare to an adult feral cock. The reason he stands out to me is because he often comes to my window for his own personal handout just after the others have left. I don't necessarily think he's tame.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jenfer said:


> Does anyone have any tips for how to determine whether a white pigeon is a King or not? I know Kings are typically larger in size, but are there any other markers?
> 
> There's a white pigeon who comes to my window. He's either a King or just a large male white feral. He's very large compared to the squeakers, but I'm not sure how he'd compare to an adult feral cock. The reason he stands out to me is because he often comes to my window for his own personal handout just after the others have left. I don't necessarily think he's tame.
> 
> ...


kings are not real great flyers from what I have heard, but you most likely will never know....or will just be guessing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Can you get a picture of him in comparison to the other birds and post? Then we will have a better idea. The kings are often more "tugboat-y" and sturdier, but not always. He could be a cross too. Pics!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm thinking like MJ that this pigeon is a cross. Our kings are waaaay bigger than a regular white pigeon.


----------

